

Reed Hastings – Improving Tests for Reliability (1993) - ternaryoperator
http://www.drdobbs.com/testing/improving-tests-for-reliability/240146939

======
rackman171
A good read. You can tell from the language and the terminology that the
concepts were not mainstream as they are today.

